# Wanna see something incredibly awesome? :D



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My new gorgeous, Vintage Bitch Carrier! :hello1::hello1::hello1:

It is even more amazing than I could have imagined! I absolutely LOVE it!!

Thank you so much, Lori!!! I know I drove you nuts, but I promise I didn't mean too.  You know that I love you! :daisy:

I tried to get some better pics of the pups inside, but they have to put their lil paws over the edge to see over. They were too busy snuggling the fur, for that. :lol: They get inside, and rub allllllllll around. They have given their seal of approval! 

They look like they are in a cloud of Pink fur. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Now I LOVE THAT ONE!!!!!! I just PM'd her about making me one and I absolutely love that one!!!!! Thanks for posting pics!!! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh wow, that is so gorgeous, T! I love it! The color combination is fantastic and I love the pattern on the bag itself, sooo pretty. Lori really does such amazing work! They look so cute hiding in all that pink fur. hehe. I bet they all love it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful! I love it!! They sure do look adorable in there! Nice and cozy looking too!!! Very beautiful bag~


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It's absolutely beautiful! Does it have a clip so you can clip them/their harness into it?

I've been holding out but I neeeeeed one soon hehe.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Mine does not have a clip K

Very pretty T!!! love that pink.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!! i want one!!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I LOVE IT T!!!! Wonderful job Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

mommasboy said:


> Now I LOVE THAT ONE!!!!!! I just PM'd her about making me one and I absolutely love that one!!!!! Thanks for posting pics!!! I can't wait to get mine!


Isn't it gorgeous!!  I love the Pink & Black combo! That Damask with the Pink fur is just stunning! You should see it in person!!! You will love Lori's carriers! I promise!! Truly fine craftsmanship! And what makes them even more special to me is the person behind the work of Art is one fantastic lady!



foggy said:


> Oh wow, that is so gorgeous, T! I love it! The color combination is fantastic and I love the pattern on the bag itself, sooo pretty. Lori really does such amazing work! They look so cute hiding in all that pink fur. hehe. I bet they all love it.


Isn't it, Paula!!! I was in absolute AWE when I opened it! I knew I would love it, but talk about speechless! I love the color combo, and the pattern and everything just goes so well together. Lori def. does amazing work! You really have to see them in person to appreciate the beauty.  

Thanks girl! Yes, they all adore it!



Dragonfly said:


> Wow! Beautiful! I love it!! They sure do look adorable in there! Nice and cozy looking too!!! Very beautiful bag~


Thank you so much, Kerri! Me too! If I could get in it, I would. 



flippedstars said:


> It's absolutely beautiful! Does it have a clip so you can clip them/their harness into it?
> 
> I've been holding out but I neeeeeed one soon hehe.


Thank you Kristi! I love it!!!! Mine has a clip. 

You really have to have one!! Trust me! Seeing them in a picture is one thing, seeing them in person is incredible!



KittyD said:


> Mine does not have a clip K
> 
> Very pretty T!!! love that pink.


No clip on the side of the bag?

Thank you Kitty! My fave. color!!!! 



Adrienne said:


> LOVE IT!!!! i want one!!!!


Thanks Adrienne! You need one! :lol: Really!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> I LOVE IT T!!!! Wonderful job Lori


LMAO @ Funky Fresh!!! Tooooo cute!!! :lol:

Thank you Cheryl!!! I was/am in Awe of my new bag!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The harness clip.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Wow, that is so PRETTY looks so nice. Lori you really do an awesome job on these. One day I'll have to get one for Zoey, she would LOVE it.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh T.... You got that fast girl. Glad you like it. Love the pics of the kiddo's in it. Yep, you can sneak them anywhere with that bag hee heee!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ahhh when I saw the thread I knew it would be VB pics! Awesome bag! Did you choose the colors/pattern T? I love it! So much personality, and the Wees look like theyve given it the seal of approval  Perfect! How many Wees does one VB hold???


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Kitty... Your harness clip is attached on the outside of your carrier, just unclip one end and attach to their harness. Check out the pic here of yours, see it on the left of the carrier?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Wow, that is so PRETTY looks so nice. Lori you really do an awesome job on these. One day I'll have to get one for Zoey, she would LOVE it.


It is stunning!!! I love it!



Ivy's mom said:


> Oh T.... You got that fast girl. Glad you like it. Love the pics of the kiddo's in it. Yep, you can sneak them anywhere with that bag hee heee!!


I got it yesterday. But was in and out allllll day. This has been a super busy weekend for us. I wanted to get the pics posted, but every time I sat down it was time to get back up again. I LOVE it, girl!!! It is amazing!!! Def. my style!!!  Thank you again Missy Poo!!! :daisy:



Reese and Miley said:


> Ahhh when I saw the thread I knew it would be VB pics! Awesome bag! Did you choose the colors/pattern T? I love it! So much personality, and the Wees look like theyve given it the seal of approval  Perfect! How many Wees does one VB hold???


Yes! My new VB Carrier! I was soooo excited when it came. :hello1: Isn't it gorgeous!?! I wanted something Black & White, so Lori suggested the Damask, and I chose the Pink Fur.  She pretty much knows my "taste" though. So I trusted her 110%! The Wee's adore it!!! They love the fur! I put 3 of them in there, but to be able to comfortably lay down and have room, only 2 Wee's. 3 would have to stand, rather than lay. I would say the bag would be perfect for 5 to 6 lbs. and under. The bag looks much bigger in pics. The inside measures about 8 or 9 inches X 9 inches. From the pillow inside, to the top of the fur is about 9 inches.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful! Lori is amazing!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Whoooo T!!! Your stylin now girlfriend! LOL!! That is soooo darn cute....Lori did a fantastic job


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW - that is a BEAUTIFUL bag! I am sooooooooo jealous!!!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ph it's beautiful I really like the monochrome fabric it'd look amazing with black fur


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Forgot to say I dunno what the fashions over in america are we Europeans always seem to dress way different to you guys

But Lori you could make a killing over here this season fur and sherling trims on bags and shoes are so flaming hot right now I nearly had my friend rip my boots off me on Friday night lol


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG so girly and so YOU!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Love it! Lori's bags ROCK!!! :cheer:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

We used ours this weekend! big hit.
I had people asking me where I got it.

Yes Lori there is in fact a clip on the side.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

very girl.....I love the pattern you chose......


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

How beautiful! Lori is clearly mega-talented!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all!!! We absolutely LOVE our new VB bag!!! Lori is amazing with that sewing machine! I would have one in every color if I could afford it.  Everyone needs at least one!!!



Dazy Mae said:


> Whoooo T!!! Your stylin now girlfriend! LOL!! That is soooo darn cute....Lori did a fantastic job


I have been carrying it around the house modeling it for my girls. :lol: They are so jealous!  I walk by them, and do a lil twist, and they just giggle at me. :lol: My middle daughter who has almost the exact same taste as I do says, "When you are sleeping, I'm gonna steal it!" :lol:

Yes, Lori did an amazing job!!! It is fantastic!



MakNLFi said:


> WOW - that is a BEAUTIFUL bag! I am sooooooooo jealous!!!!!!


You have to have one, Lisa!!! They are SO nice!!! You will love it! 



pam6400 said:


> OMG so girly and so YOU!


It is, isn't it Pam! I want to decorate my whole room in that color/pattern combo.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That's great!! Hee hee....well I knew I had one on there but was beginning to doubt myself rofl!!



KittyD said:


> We used ours this weekend! big hit.
> I had people asking me where I got it.
> 
> Yes Lori there is in fact a clip on the side.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

That is gorgeous!!!  I'm hoping to be able to buy one from her this spring!!!:foxes_207:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG that bag is amazing. I would love one x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> That is gorgeous!!!  I'm hoping to be able to buy one from her this spring!!!:foxes_207:





rache said:


> OMG that bag is amazing. I would love one x


Thanks ladies! I can't get over how gorgeous it is!! I wanna use it as a purse.  

You two ladies really need one, I promise!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! It is awesome and gorgeous. I love the hot pink "fur." Your chis look comfy too.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Now I see why you were so anxious to get it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## my2chis (Aug 17, 2010)

I must say I am in love. The carrier is absolutly to die for.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I couldn't wait to get it so I could share pics! It is so stunning! Thank you all! The Pink fur is so yummy! :lol: I just love it!!!!! Too bad I can't get in it myself!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, wanted to add. They will be using it this evening to go to my honey's house.


----------



## Bella&Max's_Mom (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful bag I think Bella would be to big though


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!
Looks so well made too!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG I Love it. Where do we get one? That bag you have is so me... and Bella!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

These carriers are incredible I want one so badly too


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I think I am getting one VERY soon!!! YIIIIPPPPEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im loving the pink fur x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That pink fur was tricky! Trying to find a high quality hot pink was NOT easy but finally weeded through a few nasties to find it. I will only use a fur that can be machine washed and dried on low. Everything is prewashed before I construct it.




*Princess* said:


> im loving the pink fur x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies!! We LOVE it!!! 

Ness, Lori makes them. Ivy's Mom.  I bet Bella would love one!

Mommasboy, I can't wait to see yours!  You are going to LOVE those color combos!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG, that is just stunning. Lori never ceases to amaze me with her talent. Great colors T, so you!!! The pups look adorable in it. Jade in that pink fur is to die for. How fun to have a treat like that before Christmas. Merry Christmas Chi Wee's!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, that is gorgeous! and looks so comfy with that fur lining, we have one of Lori's Vintage Bitch carriers from a while back. minnie fits in it nice, it is made so beautifully


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

TLI said:


> Thank you ladies!! We LOVE it!!!
> 
> Ness, Lori makes them. Ivy's Mom.  I bet Bella would love one!
> 
> Mommasboy, I can't wait to see yours!  You are going to LOVE those color combos!


Its in the works T! I hope you don't mind but I requested that bag because when I saw it it was love at first sight! Bella is going to love it! 
:hello1:


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ness♥Bella;800894 said:


> Its in the works T! I hope you don't mind but I requested that bag because when I saw it it was love at first sight! Bella is going to love it!
> :hello1:


LOL! I am getting the same bag but with the background black instead of white....I can see the white one getting dirty with me. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

mommasboy said:


> LOL! I am getting the same bag but with the background black instead of white....I can see the white one getting dirty with me. Can't wait to see yours!


That will be so cute. I can understand the black instead of white. I will take my chances though. lol. I love that bag because it has a "HOT TOPIC" feel to it and that is were I buy a lot of my bags. Watch out Hot Topic, you have competition!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> OMG, that is just stunning. Lori never ceases to amaze me with her talent. Great colors T, so you!!! The pups look adorable in it. Jade in that pink fur is to die for. How fun to have a treat like that before Christmas. Merry Christmas Chi Wee's!!!


Thank you Robin! Lori makes THE most awesome carriers! They are divine! I absolutely adore the color/pattern combo! It has that classy look with the Damask, with the Wild side of the Pink fur. Ohhhhhhh, la la!  :lol:

Merry Christmas to you guys too! Lots of love!



elaina said:


> wow, that is gorgeous! and looks so comfy with that fur lining, we have one of Lori's Vintage Bitch carriers from a while back. minnie fits in it nice, it is made so beautifully


It is so awesome, Elaine!! We love it! The fur is the pups fave. part. They snuggle all around in it. I used it the other night for an outing, and when I came home I sat it down on the big round bed that I have in the living room. I came back through after getting things put up, couldn't find Chancey Bear. I look over at the carrier and see this little round ball of Red fur mixed in with the Pink. :lol: Chancey had crawled in there and was sound asleep. :lol: 

We have one of the first carriers Lori made too. Mine adore that one also. You have to have one of the new ones, though. It is a bucket style with a draw string, and about half the size. It's very nice for cozy snuggling. And the Fur just makes it soooooooo comfy!

Here is our first VB.












Ness♥Bella;800894 said:


> Its in the works T! I hope you don't mind but I requested that bag because when I saw it it was love at first sight! Bella is going to love it!
> :hello1:


:hello1: Yay! You will love, love, love it!!! So will Bella! I don't mind at all. It's the perfect bag in my opinion.  :wink: :lol:



mommasboy said:


> LOL! I am getting the same bag but with the background black instead of white....I can see the white one getting dirty with me. Can't wait to see yours!


That one will be gorgeous too! You are going to be blown away when you see it in person!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

now, i am so tempted to get one with the fur... maybe if she could make it alittle bigger for me. i think Dexter got a bigger one made. here's some pics of my vintage bitch with minnie,i love it!









she's so comfy in it


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I love all these carrier pics!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> now, i am so tempted to get one with the fur... maybe if she could make it alittle bigger for me. i think Dexter got a bigger one made. here's some pics of my vintage bitch with minnie,i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww!!!!! :love5: So sweet!!!!

You will adore the ones with fur! They are really super comfy! The fur is so soft against them. 

Yes, I think she can make them a bit bigger. Just send her a PM and see what she can do for you. She can work magic with that sewing machine!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

elaina said:


> now, i am so tempted to get one with the fur... Maybe if she could make it alittle bigger for me. I think dexter got a bigger one made. Here's some pics of my vintage bitch with minnie,i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so cute! I cant wait!!!


----------

